# Classifieds > Testimonials >  PETSMART Put Down My Pacman WITHOUT My Permission!

## KasaraWolf

*I don't know if this is the place to post this, but since it's about a company, I would say yes?

So, last Saturday, I took my pacman frog, Bowser (Waka Laka), back to PETSMART. He randomly started to act funny, where he would slightly tilt to the side. I was already attached to the little guy, I wanted to know what was wrong with him!*



*I took him back because they said that they would take him to their vets, who were supposedly "the best." They told me that they would take him ASAP to see what was wrong with him. They also said they would call me regularly to update me on his status.*

*I trusted them.*

*That was a mistake.*

*They did not call me two days after I dropped him off, my friend had to call them for me to see how he was. They had still not taken him to the vet.*

*So, I decided to go back to the pet store a couple days ago myself, to see why it was taking so long. They told me that it looked like his back leg was dislocated or broken (which I have no idea how that happened) so that may have been a reason why he was acting so strangely. And they told me that they were going to take him to the vet on Thursday and that I would most likely have a little disabled frog.* 

*IT WAS ALMOST A WHOLE WEEK SINCE I DROPPED HIM OFF TO GET ASAP TREATMENT AT THEIR VET!*

*Well, today, my friend called them, to see if they did, in fact, take him to the vet like they said they would. I guess they were at it as soon as he called, because they told him that the frog had bone disease. They said he may not have a long time to live, but he may be able to recover. They asked him to put Waka down, and my friend told them "It's not my frog, so my friend will have to decide, but she will most likely say no. If there is a chance the frog can recover from this, she will want him back."*

*They told him alright and that we could come pick the frog up.* 

*Davianna called and told my sister that I could pick up the frog. So, I began to clean his habitat so it can be nice and ready for him when we brought Waka home. During that time though, I had to go help my friend who was stranded. It was literally 30 minutes later, and one of the Petsmart employees called me and told me that they put him down. I was shocked.* 

*I DID NOT GIVE THEM PERMISSION TO PUT DOWN MY FROG.*

*They just said I could come get him! WHY?!*

*So after that, I went with my Mom to the PETSMART, where she asked them what was wrong with him. They said they had to put him down, because the vet said that it would be too expensive, even though apparently Waka had a TREATABLE disease. So basically, it was not "worth it" to save him when they could just easily replace my frog. They told me to call Ariel tomorrow, so I can get more info.*

*IT WAS TREATABLE!!!! AND HE WAS STILL MY FROG! THEY DID NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO PUT HIM DOWN WITHOUT MY SAY SO! I HAVE A GREAT I COULD HAVE TAKEN HIM TO! I WOULD NOT HAVE CARED HOW MUCH IT WOULD HAVE COST! A LIFE IS A LIFE, NO MATTER HOW SMALL!*

*We went over to the vet they used, which apparently, was one RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO MY HOUSE who have AWFUL vet skills. I took my pets there before and all they did was PUT THEM DOWN. And they were treatable too! I HATE THEM SO MUCH. Lucky for them, they were closed, so wrath could not be unleashed on them.*

*I don't understand how a perfectly healthy frog, could suddenly get "bone disease."*

*They told me to come back in over the phone when they told me they put him down, to come by Tuesday (on my birthday) to pick up another Pacman frog to replace mine. I don't want another frog from THEM.*

*I am beyond livid right now. I am crying as I type, and I am so frustrated, I just want to punch something! I want to give this Ariel lady (who gave the say so to put down my poor little Waka Laka) a piece of my mind! But I am awful shy, and do not like to stand up to strangers and all I would do is be a big crying ball of anger and would most likely not be able to tell them off. It's awful, because I would really love another Pacman later on, but they are literally the only store in my area that sells them.*

*Rest in peace little buddy, you didn't deserve to die!*

----------


## Elliriyanna

What they did is HIGHLY illegal ... to perform euthanasia they need your signature ... You can seek legal action. Even when I have gone to the vet specifically for surgery or euthanasia they make you sign wavers and such ... 

I would see what you can do about legal action ... doesn't matter that its " just a frog" They legally had no right to do what they did.

----------

Bruce, Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

Hi KasaraWolf,

It's very sad to hear this. I'm surprised they did not call you first. 

Low calcium levels is the usual cause leading to bone disease. It can be treated if caught early. 

All frogs in captivity need a calcium supplement with vitamin D3. I wish they would have helped you with this. They should have a light dusting of the amphibian calcium/D3 every other day. They should also have a weekly multivitamin supplement. Repashy with calcium plus is a good brand. There are others also. Do not give both supplements on the same day.

There are liquid calcium supplants that can be used as a soak if you purchase the right one(s). This is not recommended for routine supplementation but is a good emergency treatment. I keep a bottle on hand.

I'm sorry for you and your frog  :Frown: . 

Perhaps get things prepared in case you'd like another. Read the care sheet here. Most chain pet stores do not teach proper information.

Pacman frogs are great frogs. 

It's heartening to hear. Once your tears pass, look forward and think of what you could offer a healthy frog as a pet. 

We'll be here to help along the way.

Hugs!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## crazy

It sucks that they did this to your frog.  I dislike shopping at petsmart and prefer to shop at petco.

----------


## WorldClassFrogCoddler

This is the most infuriating thing I have ever read. I feel like riding through town on a horse with a lantern, burning down Petsmarts and laughing madly. But that would only hurt the animals. Poor little froggy. Didn't deserve that uncaring BS. His leg probably broke while trying to escape after being NEGLECTED by Petsmart for over a week! I doubt they fed or watered the little guy properly.

I wish I knew how to help.

Edited to add, this is exactly what happened to my frog, he began to tilt and seemed to have poor function of his front legs. I got some calcium powder and some d3 and such, for about $15, and he's doing great now. So this was VERY treatable if someone COMPETENT had been DOING THEIR DAMN JOB!

So angry! God that last picture makes me want to cry. Poor little defenseless frog was MURDERED

----------


## Jay

SOO Sorry for your loss and the way your frog was treated, my thoughts are with you I do hope you manage to at least get an apology out of the company although that cant bring your frog back but if the company can be made to recognise  that what it did was wrong then it might just stop the same thing happening to another frog and then at least some good will have come out of your loss!  :Frown:  Thinking of you.

----------


## Ted

Should be renamed "pet stupid"....

----------

brian c, Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lija

Omg, so sorry for your loss, unbelievable... Rip little guy.

----------


## Harry potter

WHAT THE ****!!!! that is messed up as **** if i was you i would have punched him in the face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spires33

sorry about your loss  :Frown:  i do know a place where you can get another pacman frog i have heard great things about them pm me i belive josh's frogs might have some im not sure though

----------


## CinnamonPearl

Seek legal action against them.

----------


## irThumper

> Hi KasaraWolf,
> 
> ...Low calcium levels is the usual cause leading to bone disease. It can be treated if caught early. 
> 
> All frogs in captivity need a calcium supplement with vitamin D3. I wish  they would have helped you with this. They should have a light dusting  of the amphibian calcium/D3 every other day. They should also have a  weekly multivitamin supplement. Repashy with calcium plus is a good  brand. There are others also. Do not give both supplements on the same  day....


I'm very concerned because my juvenile WTF, Shirley, just started showing head tilt like this seemingly out of the blue... I was told to give Calcium/D3 once a week (no mention was made about a separate multivitamin). I've been giving crickets dusted with Reptocal (w/ Calcium/D3) once a week, but since my frogs were diagnosed this week with coccidiosis (have not started treatment yet) and now Shirl has this head thing, I upped the dusted crickets to twice a week; the crickets are also fed/gutloaded on Fluker's dry high calcium cricket diet. We got our frogs from Petco, against my better judgement, and they are no better than Petsmart in my opinion... been hearing about too many sick or dead frogs that have come from there  :Frown:

----------


## Nodnarb

petsmart told me gabf is illegal so I went and grabbed the pixie frog brochure and let them know how wrong they were.  :Smile:  i was in shock

----------

